# Hasselblad 500 C/M: Thoughts? Advice? Anecdotes?



## cayenne (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi all,

i'm still loving my Canon...still with 5D3 likely till the "R" equivalent comes out.

In the meantime, I'm dabbling. I"ve had a blast with my new ONDU wooden 120 film pinhole camera.
My first shots actually came out in spite of myself!!

Medium format and the high resolution has me fascinated now.

I've been watching YT and thinking that getting one of the older Hasselblad 500CM cameras to continue my journey into 120 film might be fun...and the pricing doesn't look bad.

Looks like you can get a pretty nice camera, back and 80mm lens for right about $1K or so.

I'm trying to research and study up, but wondering if anyone else here uses this or has experience with them?

If so, any advice what to look for when buying them?

I've head that since these things were largely all hand fitted that on the camera backs, you need to make sure the serial number on the back itself, matches the SN on the interior slide in workings for the film holder.....

Any other tidbits like this?

How do you like shooting them?

I"m leaning towards getting the full mechanical version....but any particular models you can write about, Pros/Cons of each?

What are your favorite lenses for these?


One thing that REALLY intrigued me is, that it appears soon, that Hasselblad is coming out with a new digital back:
CFV 50C II

That will work on these old bodies. I know this will be $$$....but it does look like a neat way to sneak in over time with hasselblad going forward since you'd be able t use this back with old cameras and lenses.

They will also offer a thin "camera" module to go on this back and allow you to use modern H lenses that have auto focus, etc.

But I"m getting ahead of myself, just seemed like it might be fun to get one of these and shoot a bit of 120.

Where would you recommend buying these?

I've heard the KEH is a good place...maybe a bit more than eBay, but with them I understand you get a warranty and 2 weeks to try and send back if you're not happy.....

Thoughts? Links? Stories?

Thank you all in advance,

cayenne


----------



## old-pr-pix (Oct 25, 2019)

For a long time I've been tempted to get back into medium format film. My favorite would be Mamiya RZ67, but I might go with the full manual RB67 instead just to avoid potential electronic failure issues. Back in the day I used to always shoot Mamiya. I had a good friend who shot 500 series Hasselblads for years. His experience was that they loved to be used but that lenses that didn't get exercised regularly had a tendency to have shutter issues. He often shot two weddings a week and made sure he rotated bodies and lenses to have everything exercised. I'd think a warranty and/or liberal return policy would be a must when buying something that old that may have been idle for years.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 25, 2019)

old-pr-pix said:


> For a long time I've been tempted to get back into medium format film. My favorite would be Mamiya RZ67, but I might go with the full manual RB67 instead just to avoid potential electronic failure issues. Back in the day I used to always shoot Mamiya. I had a good friend who shot 500 series Hasselblads for years. His experience was that they loved to be used but that lenses that didn't get exercised regularly had a tendency to have shutter issues. He often shot two weddings a week and made sure he rotated bodies and lenses to have everything exercised. I'd think a warranty and/or liberal return policy would be a must when buying something that old that may have been idle for years.



Interesting, thank you for the reply!!

Have you shot with both? What do yo like about the Mamiya over the Hasselblad? Does the one you are talking about also shoot 6x6?

Like I mentioned, I'm just kinda getting bitten by the bug, but this looks fascinating to do, and I might try my hand at developing my own B&W...although I did find a place near me that develops rolls of 120 for about $7 each.....which isn't bad.

I do want to go full mechanical on these things like you....I'm figuring that will last much longer than old electronics like those elder cameras would have....

Thank you for the reply, please keep the comments coming!!

C


----------



## old-pr-pix (Oct 25, 2019)

Very rarely used a borrowed Hasselblad but always found them to be precision tools and a joy to shoot with. Reminded me of a thoroughbred. The Mamiya RB/RZs are more of a workhorse - bigger/heavier, handholdable but best used on a tripod as much as possible. Initially I shot 120 but tended to like 220 due to fewer roll changes. I liked the 6x7 format more than 6x6 although early-on I did shoot Mamiya C220 twin lens reflex which is 6x6. Mamiya was more affordable than Hasselblad yet neither was cheap. 

I never counted but estimate I've developed 1000's of rolls of B/W - mostly Tri-XPro. Eventually I got tired of my fingers always being stained and smelling (more from printing than developing). I have processed rolls of Ektachrome with good success but found it too stressful for paid work so handed everything off to local lab.

Although tempted to go back to MF film, I just haven't convinced myself there would be enough satisfaction to justify the time and investment. I hope you go for it and can tell me what I'm missing!


----------



## cayenne (Oct 26, 2019)

old-pr-pix said:


> Very rarely used a borrowed Hasselblad but always found them to be precision tools and a joy to shoot with. Reminded me of a thoroughbred. The Mamiya RB/RZs are more of a workhorse - bigger/heavier, handholdable but best used on a tripod as much as possible. Initially I shot 120 but tended to like 220 due to fewer roll changes. I liked the 6x7 format more than 6x6 although early-on I did shoot Mamiya C220 twin lens reflex which is 6x6. Mamiya was more affordable than Hasselblad yet neither was cheap.
> 
> I never counted but estimate I've developed 1000's of rolls of B/W - mostly Tri-XPro. Eventually I got tired of my fingers always being stained and smelling (more from printing than developing). I have processed rolls of Ektachrome with good success but found it too stressful for paid work so handed everything off to local lab.
> 
> Although tempted to go back to MF film, I just haven't convinced myself there would be enough satisfaction to justify the time and investment. I hope you go for it and can tell me what I'm missing!




Gotcha!!

Thanks for the info and replies!!

I"m doing my due diligence , research and then will shop and see what the market bears for a good quality camera for a reasonable price.

I think this may be a fun side learning experience.

I'm only really interested in film for things you can't really do digital...the higher resolution for Medium and possibly even large format film, or shooting extremely wide panos, in one shot without stitching, I'm also eyeballing a Shen Has 6x17 camera.

But that's pretty $$$....and I need a new computer first and my saved pennies are already allocated for a new Mac Pro whenever they finally release it....

But I think these 2x film cameras are on my short list, maybe have to wait till next year, but I'm looking hard now.

C


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Oct 26, 2019)

Sounds like you are committed to medium format but if you don't have much experience with film I'd recommend starting with 35mm. 

The smaller format will exaggerate problems in your technique and force to to correct them. Larger formats will hide the flaws and make you less likely to improve. 

My advice is the same it would have been 30 years ago, make your bones in 35mm and then move up when your technique warrants and you have a better sense of what your needs are.

There are lots of great inexpensive 35mm film cameras around and you are definitely going to pay the "instagtam fashion accessory" price for a Hasselblad right now. No disrespect to the 500 CM. IMO it's one of the best cameras ever made. If you can get one for a fair price you probably wouldn't regret it but in my opinion you would be getting ahead of yourself.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Oct 26, 2019)

Getting to the point where you can produce a high quality home-brewed 35 mm negative is no small accomplishment. Something I think users of pretty much any digital camera made in the last 10 years might find difficult to fully appreciate.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 26, 2019)

I bought a 500 c/m om craigslist about 7 years ago for $1700. It had 4 lenses, multiple backs, viewfinders, tons of accessories. Everything had original boxes. Just the case was worth several hundred, so it was a deal. Everything was perfect. I got a dozen or more rolls of 120 and 220 as well.

There are deals out there if you are patient.


----------



## dadohead (Oct 27, 2019)

I've had, over the years, a 500C, a 501CM, and a 503CW. The 80 Planar is a beautiful lens and you could easily spend the rest of your life with only that lens and never exhaust the possibilities. The closest analog in 35mm I ever found was the 55 Otus. The 120 Makro is also awesome, as is the 40 Distagon. You want the lenses to be T* coated, so you'd probably do better looking at the later C lenses or the CF lenses. You probably want more than 1 back, as shooting different stocks without finishing a roll is one of the Blad's chief advantages. The two biggest problems are sometimes the rear curtains get jammed; you have to put in a slide, pull the back, pull the lens, and reset the curtains. The other is the linkage between the cocking mechanism for the curtains and the lens. You have to remember to check the cam on the front of the body and the cam on the back of the lens before mounting the lens. You're not supposed to be able to put an cocked lens on a uncocked body, but it happens. Apply too much pressure to the winding mechanism, especially if you have a lever winder, and you can jam or even break the lens cocking mechanism. Also, if you use lenses longer than 150mm on any of the bodies other than, I think, the 503CW, part of the image top will be cut off in the viewfinder, due to the mirror box. The 503CW has a gliding mirror to compensate. You'll also come to appreciate the satisfying sound that the camera release makes; it's unlike anything else in the camera world, and you can tell a lot about the camera's health just from the sound of the shutter release. Also, try to make sure you are getting an AcuteMatte focusing screen with the split image. They are much brighter. The newer V cameras had them, but not the older. Replacing one is wickedly expensive.

Hassys are sturdy cameras until they're not, at which point they become door stops. They are compact with a folding hood and one can walk around with a Hassy slung over the shoulder. They are contemplative cameras, and mindfulness is rewarded. You can't just blow through film; well, you can, but you won't have much to show for it. Downside--stock up on film. There's no telling how much longer it or processing will be available. I live in the San Francisco Bay area, and 15 years ago you could get 120 film processed at practically any time of the day or night. Now, I don't believe there is anyone processing film locally.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 27, 2019)

Focus screens are nice to have, I had several, some were duplicates. The one with the grid and split prism was my favorite.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 4, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Sounds like you are committed to medium format but if you don't have much experience with film I'd recommend starting with 35mm.
> 
> The smaller format will exaggerate problems in your technique and force to to correct them. Larger formats will hide the flaws and make you less likely to improve.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the reply!!

I've actually got some old Nikon FA bodies if I want to do 35mm.

I'm thinking for film I'm only interested in film that will gain me resolution at or above what a modern digital 35mm camera will put out.

I"m also interested in different aspect ratios, so only looking right now at 120 film offering, ESPECIALLY pano stuff in the 6x12 or preferably 6x17 for each shot.

I figure my 5D3 will be good for a long time for the "normal" stuff.

Thank you!!

C


----------



## old-pr-pix (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't have scientific evidence, but I think if it is higher resolution you are seeking you will be hard pressed to find 6x6 or 6x7 format equipment that exceeds the resolution capabilities of a 5DSR for example. I have no experience with the film pano cameras so I can't address 6x12 or 6x17 formats. The combination of film limitations and older lens designs is really hard pressed to exceed modern digital capabilities (not to mention the sensor shift resolution gains some bodies permit). Now, the look of film is a whole different issue. I love the look of vintage glass and Tri-X myself, the grain pattern is magnificent.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 5, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I'm thinking for film I'm only interested in film that will gain me resolution at or above what a modern digital 35mm camera will put out.
> 
> I"m also interested in different aspect ratios, so only looking right now at 120 film offering, ESPECIALLY pano stuff in the 6x12 or preferably 6x17 for each shot.


That isn't the reason to shoot film and vintage cameras, the reason to do it is for the process and the look. I have 6x6 all the way to 6x17 and digital has outclassed all films by a long way, but the process of taking images with these larger negatives is an altogether different and for some enjoyable way of doing things.

Take a look through this photographers channel, he shoots digital for work and film for fun and prints, he has some great stuff up there and shows the pleasure of the process, which is the very essence of film shooting for most people.









Nick Carver


My name is Nick Carver. I'm a professional photographer and photography instructor based in Orange County, CA. I love shooting film, especially if it's mediu...




www.youtube.com


----------



## cayenne (Nov 5, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> That isn't the reason to shoot film and vintage cameras, the reason to do it is for the process and the look. I have 6x6 all the way to 6x17 and digital has outclassed all films by a long way, but the process of taking images with these larger negatives is an altogether different and for some enjoyable way of doing things.
> 
> Take a look through this photographers channel, he shoots digital for work and film for fun and prints, he has some great stuff up there and shows the pleasure of the process, which is the very essence of film shooting for most people.
> 
> ...



Yeah, actually, Nick Carver videos are what have kinda put me down this road of trying film.....

I guess I stand corrected, I thought I'd read that you could get resolutions from medium format and especially large format film that you could not get off of even most of today's digital cameras?

I really want to get one of Nick's cameras, the Shen Hao 6x17 at some point, but for the life of me, I can't seem to find one of those, body only for less than about $2500 at best. All the other Shen Has 4x5's can be had much cheaper.

Anyway, that's on my back burner till I can find a deal, but after that I discovered the 6x6 format and the Hasselblad is what I want for that, although, I did last week, score a mint condition Yashica Mat 124G 6x6 camera for like $75....I'm about to play with that this weekend, but I really want the Hasselblad too.

But even if resolution is not superior, shooting in different aspect ratios should prove to be fun.

And yes, at some point, I would like to try my hand a developing my own, at least for B&W.

*PBD*: May I ask what 6x17 camera(s) you shoot with?

Thanks for all of the great response!!! Please keep it coming!!

cayenne


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 5, 2019)

For the 6x17 I used to have an old view camera that somebody had converted, truth is I don't actually know where it is now! But if I get that urge to shoot film I have a Mamiya Universal kit with backs from 6x4.5 to 6x9 that was given to me by my wife, it was her grandfather's and he bought it new in Japan when he was stationed there after WWII. I also have an EOS 1VHS I bought new and it has only had 38 rolls of film through it, I just don't ever get the urge to shoot small film.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 6, 2019)

With reference to buying a classic camera, like the Hasselblad 500 CM or other nice vintage camera....

Any recommendations on where / how to buy?

eBay is a source of course, but seems a bit risky.

I've heard of the KEH site, they seem to have a good reputation, and do give warranties and ability to return items, but they do seem to charge a premium price for this.

Anyone have experience with KEH?

Other sites/recommendations on buying vintage cameras?


Thanks in advance,

C


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Nov 6, 2019)

cayenne said:


> With reference to buying a classic camera, like the Hasselblad 500 CM or other nice vintage camera....
> 
> Any recommendations on where / how to buy?
> 
> ...


Cayenne,

Can't help you with a specific suggestion, but from a generalist point of view, I would suggest looking at second hand stock at some decent dealers (not necessarily Hasselblad dealers). In the UK at least, there are a number of decent camera dealers who regularly take in medium format gear as part exchange from people upgrading, or changing, or well-heeled amateurs who gave it a go and decided it wasn't for them.

While you will pay a bit more than you might do on eBay, and may not get much if any guarantee, a decent dealer is unlikely to sell you something they know doesn't work or has a serious issue, without at least flagging it up to you. Nothing worse than trying something out for the experience and then landing a pup first time out.

Beyond that, I'd say just go for it - if budget allows. Remember: life is not a dress rehearsal, this is the main show, and it keeps ticking by. Dive in and enjoy the fun of it.

Cheers

Stoical.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 6, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Cayenne,
> 
> Can't help you with a specific suggestion, but from a generalist point of view, I would suggest looking at second hand stock at some decent dealers (not necessarily Hasselblad dealers). In the UK at least, there are a number of decent camera dealers who regularly take in medium format gear as part exchange from people upgrading, or changing, or well-heeled amateurs who gave it a go and decided it wasn't for them.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the reply.

Are you talking about brick and mortar storefront dealers, or online dealers? I found the *KEH* online dealer that seems to be good......but I dunno of any place near me at all that handles old cameras like I'm talking about....

Do you have stores over there you can go to and physically touch and look at before buying with old film cameras?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## old-pr-pix (Nov 7, 2019)

I've used with KEH with good experience (selling, not buying). As to storefront dealers, there are two I've dealt with. Robert's Camera in Indiana has excellent selection of used gear which you can handle. They sell on eBay as well. Also Camera Exchange in Michigan has a strong medium format background but with definite Mamiya bias (owner was former MamIya representative). They sell on eBay as tecsales and on Amazon. Probably not the place to look for Hassy stuff though. Obviously neither help if you aren't in those areas. Have you tried Craig's List, someone may be selling locally.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 7, 2019)

cayenne said:


> With reference to buying a classic camera, like the Hasselblad 500 CM or other nice vintage camera....
> 
> Any recommendations on where / how to buy?
> 
> ...


Ebay's buyer protection is rock solid in my experience. If something arrives not as described you will get your money back.

As far as KEH, my only experience with them was selling my EF-s gear to them. They did not pay near what it was worth, but I was in a hurry and needed cash fast. I have heard great things about what they sell... even when they classify it as ugly.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Nov 7, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Are you talking about brick and mortar storefront dealers, or online dealers? I found the *KEH* online dealer that seems to be good......but I dunno of any place near me at all that handles old cameras like I'm talking about....
> 
> ...


Cayenne,

Yes, sorry, I was talking about bricks and mortar stores - though they all have online presences too. 

May be different in your neck of the wood, but the UK still has a few decent real stores - they are few and far between, but as it is the UK "far" doesn't mean quite the same as it does in the States.

Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 7, 2019)

old-pr-pix said:


> I've used with KEH with good experience (selling, not buying). As to storefront dealers, there are two I've dealt with. Robert's Camera in Indiana has excellent selection of used gear which you can handle. They sell on eBay as well. Also Camera Exchange in Michigan has a strong medium format background but with definite Mamiya bias (owner was former MamIya representative). They sell on eBay as tecsales and on Amazon. Probably not the place to look for Hassy stuff though. Obviously neither help if you aren't in those areas. Have you tried Craig's List, someone may be selling locally.




Well, I live in the New Orleans area....I keep an eye out for garage sales, craigslist, etc.....but nothing on the hasselblad level yet.
I did score a mint yashica mat 124G for $75, which I have loaded with film and hope to play with some this weekend.

I've not yet found a used camera store in this area yet like on the level of what you described.

I also have a fear that Katrina may have destroyed a lot of what might have indeed been in the area as far as old cameras that people had in storage.
If they were in attics of tall houses some may have survived, but I have to think a lot of what might have been in the area was lost.

But I'm still searching.


The hunt is part of the fun and I appreciate the input from everyone on trying to make good choices.

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Dec 6, 2019)

Just a quick update for everyone that gave me such good feed back (thank you again!!).....

I just pulled the trigger...I spent a bit more than I originally intended (but don't we all when it comes to the camera addiction...er...habit...er...)

I bought a used 501 CM off eBay from the ken.com outlet there....kehoutlet.
I also bought a back, both were in 'bargain' shape.

I also bought a 80mm f2.8 CF T lens for it from the keh.com site itself.
This was listed in excellent condition.

I'm hoping everything I"ve read and watched about KEH and their grading proves true...that they tend to grade a bit harshly and that their BARGAIN level is often much better than other folks' excellent.

I'm also eyeballing one more lens, the 150mm f4, it is on sale, and also rated excellent ....as that when I was reading up on the cash back on my business CC...I found I had almost $400 in cash back I didn't know about....so, BONUS.


Anyway, hoping these arrive around middle of next week (don't you HATE waiting on shipping?).....

KEH does seem to charge a bit more at times, but I've researched and their return policy, and warranty....and reviews seemed to make me feel better about trying them out for what is my first real used major purchase, and with this type thing, well, I want that peace of mind.

Anyway, I'm now antsy and figuring out shoots to go on with the new gear when it arrives.

Again, thank you everyone on the advice. I'll try to update after I've shot it a bit and how it works, etc...

cayenne


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Dec 6, 2019)

We'll be watching with interest!


----------



## cayenne (Dec 11, 2019)

Ok, I've got the camera in, and both the 80mm and 150mm lenses.

I'm gonna try to shoot a quick test roll today just of stuff around the house with both lenses and drop by the develop place and hope to see them this weekend, to make sure no light leaks, etc.

But may I gotta tell ya, the camera body was listed as 'bargain' and the lenses as 'excellent'....and this thing literally looks almost new out of box the whole thing!!

The film back was 'bargain' and the only thing I see is a bit of tarnish or chrome rubbed off the thing you use to open the back to take the film caddy (?) out for loading/unloading film....but other wise even that looks mint, almost no wear I can see.

The barn doors on the rear of the camera each have little lines, but I"ve come to find out this is normal for the later versions that had a coating put on them that does crack and apparently is pretty much normal.....

Anyway, will do some quick shots to get film in today or tomorrow...but will still go out and shoot this weekend even if I don't get them back in time to make sure.

But I do wanna do test shots to make sure no light leaks ,etc...while I still have return policy on....

(so excited).

Thanks all,

C


----------

